# For the fishermen



## Huskytree (Feb 10, 2012)

My dream fishing trip is fly fishing for Taimen and Lenok Trout in Mongolia. What is yours?


----------



## Dave Hadden (Feb 10, 2012)

Big Mahseer in upper Ganges tribs..........or joining you in Mongolia or Kamchatka would work too. 


Take care.


----------



## Swamp Yankee (Feb 13, 2012)

Wow 

The possibilities are endless. "Bucket List" in no particular order.

Trophy Northern Pike in Canada

Largemouth Bass in Mexico (May have to rethink that one)

Several more pre-spawn Smallmouth trips to Northern Lake Champlain

Peacock Bass in South America

Sturgeon on the Snake River

Blue Cats on the Mississippi

and the list goes on and on

Take Care


----------



## Buckshot00 (Feb 15, 2012)

Islamorada for tarpon, snook, bonefish.


----------



## Huskytree (Feb 16, 2012)

Buckshot00 said:


> Islamorada for tarpon, snook, bonefish.



Conventional or on the Fly? Tarpon and so much fun on the fly.


----------



## Buckshot00 (Feb 16, 2012)

Conventional for all three.


----------



## Erock (Feb 17, 2012)

Lake trout fishing. Pullin em' through the ice in the Boundary Waters. Wait a minute, I already do that! I am perfectly happy with the fishing that MN has to offer.


----------



## Huskytree (Feb 17, 2012)

*I wish more people were like you!*



Erock said:


> Lake trout fishing. Pullin em' through the ice in the Boundary Waters. Wait a minute, I already do that! I am perfectly happy with the fishing that MN has to offer.



Damn I wish everyone was like you. That way all the great fishing opertunities of the world would be cheap and void of fisherman.


----------



## H 2 H (Feb 23, 2012)

Fly fishing at Kamchatka


H 2 H = Homer 2 handed as is two handed fly rods


----------



## jmason (Feb 23, 2012)

Anywhere that has catfish. Love fishing flat heads on the Mississippi blues are fun too. Love the fight.


----------



## H 2 H (Feb 23, 2012)

I collect two handed fly rods and camera's like guys collect chain saws on this site (but there are a few chain saws seating in the barn)

14 different weights two handed rods countless different types of reels; along with at least 8 different camera bodies and countless lens which came in handy for fishing trips

I lived in the Skagit Valley most of my life so fishing the Skagit; Sauk and Stilly (Golden Triangle) for Steelhead was a giving

I traveled to the Grande Ronde River for years here in Washington State fishing for Steelhead

I was lucky enough to test two handed rods for a couple manufacture in that time and work on line design for a line company


----------



## Huskytree (Feb 23, 2012)

*Nice area to get to live and play in*

I have played with spey rods, it is an art and took me a while just to not damn near hook myself. But I rather hook-up with a beautiful Chrome bright with a 7wt flyrod. I haven't gotten to fish the Northwest but have fished southeast AK since I was about 10. Some nice spring and fall runs up there, most likely my favorite fish to hunt.

Have any pictures of your rod collection? I would be intrested in seeing them.


----------



## H 2 H (Feb 23, 2012)

Huskytree said:


> I have played with spey rods, it is an art and took me a while just to not damn near hook myself. But I rather hook-up with a beautiful Chrome bright with a 7wt flyrod. I haven't gotten to fish the Northwest but have fished southeast AK since I was about 10. Some nice spring and fall runs up there, most likely my favorite fish to hunt.
> 
> Have any pictures of your rod collection? I would be intrested in seeing them.



I'll take some pic's of them

I have a number of Sage; CND; Bob Meiser rods 

Islander reels was my reel of choice but Lamson's were real nice also


----------



## Huskytree (Feb 23, 2012)

*Thanks*



H 2 H said:


> I'll take some pic's of them
> 
> I have a number of Sage; CND; Bob Meiser rods
> 
> Islander reels was my reel of choice but Lamson's were real nice also



Nice I like checking out flyrods. I have built a few mostly for friends. Mostly on Gatti and Thomas & Thomas blanks. I don't live very far from REC so get most my components from them. Lamson's are very nice reels. I don't have any knowledge of Islander reels.


----------



## H 2 H (Feb 24, 2012)

I moonlighted at a couple fly shops here in the northwest for many years and after useing Islander I was hooked on them; Islander are made on Vancover Island just north from were I live up in Canada there big is salt walter reels

Lamson was based here in the Northwest until they went big 

I got to test alot of rods and reels that were coming out while moonlighting at shops

I also did fly fishing shows and spey claves for a number of years here on the west coast (BC; Wash; Or and Cali) that put me in contact with alot of reps that let me test other things - waders; jackets; boots and such Simms gear

I use to teach spey casting and line splicing (wish is a art itself) at spey claves. I only used the lines I made never lines from a store

There was nothing like going fishing for a month at a time and relaxing by a river and getting paid for it


----------



## hanniedog (Feb 24, 2012)

I'd settle for a sunny afternoon sitting on the old pond bank with my late grandfather. Catching whatever was biting.


----------



## greendohn (Feb 24, 2012)

be a while before i travel 'afar to fish again. uncle sam allowed me to fish here and there years ago. nowadays i find it a blessing to get out and fish without being rushed !! which is a lot of the time over the last couple years as my good wife doesn't begrudge me my time afield.

i would like to fish the small rivers and streams of the European Theater from some of the small and ancient villages with the locals. a long slow trip with or with out a skiff, from the banks or wading. a warm smokey pub at the end of the day with a plate of 'wurst and a good local beer. 

that'd be the ideal fishing trip for this poor boy.


----------



## bigcat (Feb 24, 2012)

A couple more months we will be back on the river, my girl never lets me out of her sights


----------



## H 2 H (Feb 25, 2012)

Just one of my fav spots to go fishing Grande Ronde Riverin Washington State

Coming down the canyon 







Camp 






You have to have a nice set up 







Then you have to have a fishon






Then you have to have fresh fish for dinner


----------



## PLMCRZY (Feb 25, 2012)

Don't fish to much but I do like it....

I'd like to go deep sea fishing again


----------

